# Marco Island



## mwrohde2 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm going to be in Marco Island for a week next month and would like to snag a boat for a day sail. I'm soliciting recommendations for charter companies that might be able to work that out with me.

Thanks,

Matt


----------

